# Swindon Street Cruise - ATR Owners Meet



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I organised a little stand for us ATR owners at a local charity meet in Swindon on Sunday. We had a good little turnout of 8 ATRs and one S2000.

A mate of mine came down from Harrow and we put him up for the weekend and he did a couple of mechanical bits on mine and also on my mate Stoo's ATR.

Stoo's ATR is in a bit of sorry state, it has been sprayed in places with the wrong red and the original paint had turned pink in many places.

So on Saturday afternoon, in between the thunderstorms and rain showers (couldn't use my garage as my car was in there with the bumper off and power steering pipes on the floor), i got to work with the DA and some Megs #80 whilst Stoo ran round behind me with a cloth and some Carskin Rapid Wax (chose this as it can be used without problem if the car is still a but wet and also we were in direct sunlight).

Not bad for a quick job -



















And the finished car at the show:










A couple more shots from the show:





































A couple of mine:





































And finally a couple of cars that caught my eye:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

sweet :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Some lovely cars there, ATR still does it for me though, beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I would love an Accord Type R if I could find one within 345,789 miles of my house that is O.E.M and not had more paint than the Eiffel tower. Looks like I'll be keeping my festering Octavia for a while longer.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Where do you live? There are some tidy examples up for sale at the moment.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks a good meet:thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Did attend this too and did notice yours parked up, not that I knew THAT was yours though lol

Didn't stay long but was a nice day for it 
You had a nice collection there


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Used to have a atr, member of the club etc but since I turned to bikes my cars have got a bit boring civic2.2 diesel which is the best car ever  economical and quick enough


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

hobbs182 said:


> Did attend this too and did notice yours parked up, not that I knew THAT was yours though lol
> 
> Didn't stay long but was a nice day for it
> You had a nice collection there


It was rather warm. We left about 3pm in the end. Got home and the missus laughed at me as i had a proper Hank Hill tan!



liamsxa said:


> Used to have a atr, member of the club etc but since I turned to bikes my cars have got a bit boring civic2.2 diesel which is the best car ever  economical and quick enough


I was told by a chap at Honda that when the 2.2 Diesel prototype went out on the test track, it performed better than the FN2 CTR. So there was a bit of panic and they had to tame down the diesel as they didn't want to encroach on the market for flagship Type R. Not sure how true it is, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi mate. I'm being pedantic. I live in the South Midlands. It will have to wait mate, as I have a holiday to Canada ( BC ) coming up. I just can't seem to find one. Still unsure on the colour, I'm not overly fussed, as the colour plays second fiddle to the mechanical's. I had a Prelude a while back, and I still miss it. My brother had an Accord 1.8 boggo spec, which was nice until some drunk bint decided that we drive on the right and totalled it. Yours seems very tidy mate, keep up the good work.


----------

